# UFC 102: Couture vs. Nogueira



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

August 29, 2009 
Portland, Oregon


*Main Card*

Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira
Light Heavyweight bout: Keith Jardine vs. Thiago Silva 
Middleweight bout: Chris Leben vs. Jake Rosholt
Middleweight bout: Nate Marquardt vs. Demian Maia
Light Heavyweight bout: Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Brandon Vera

*Preliminary Card*

Heavyweight bout: Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Chris Tuchscherer 
Heavyweight bout: Justin McCully vs. Mike Russow 
Heavyweight bout: Tim Hague vs. Todd Duffee 
Middleweight bout: Nick Catone vs. Mark Muñoz 
Lightweight bout: Matt Veach vs. Evan Dunham

*Other Announced Matchups*

Middleweight bout: Ed Herman[6] vs. TBA






​


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thats a really good fight card. There are 7 figths that coud be on the main card.


----------



## ufc4me (Dec 27, 2007)

randy really need to retire. he is past his best, and the match up will show just how past his best he is


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Maia/Marquardt more than anything else on the card, and that's saying a lot with two legends fighting each other.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ufc4me said:


> randy really need to retire. he is past his best, and the match up will show just how past his best he is


He might be past his best but Randy in a slight decline is still better then most UFC heavyweights.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

awesome card. im looking forward to maia vs marquart. this will answer a lot of questions for maias title credentials


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wanna ask a question and just really base your answer on it,,

Now if Maia goes up against nate and the fight starts Nate workes him for half the first round with a few decent shots and prove Maia can take a decent hit, now toward the end of the first round Nate gets busted with a take down and is tapped in about 15 sec after hitting the floor.

Now what does that mean for Maia? Silva is going up weight because he is to "awesome" for his class but Maia just proved he is something... How is this going to work? do we have to wait a long time for this fight? Or they put another fighter infront of Maia that is not silva because he wants big league names to fight?


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow, 100, 101, and 102 are some stacked cards. CHECK PLUS!


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

carlosevenos said:


> awesome card. im looking forward to maia vs marquart. this will answer a lot of questions for maias title credentials


I agree 100% whoever wins this fight most def should be the next challenger for Anderson. The winner of Bisping and Henderson will be one more win away and then that person should get a shot.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Good card....


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, 102 is looking to be as good as 100! I'm really looking forward to Hamill vs. Vera and Marquardt vs. Maia.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

ufc4me said:


> randy really need to retire. he is past his best, and the match up will show just how past his best he is


I would agree that perhaps Randy's chin is not as good as it used to be. Mind you, his chin was probably in its prime when he was a fair bit younger - not when he was supposedly at his prime, fighting-wise.

I think in Randy's fight against GG he looked possibly the best he ever has - good takedowns, good boxing, and mostly just how brutal he was in the striking. Granted GG was hurt, but before that happened Randy was looking great.

The fight with Brock - well, Brock has dropped everyone he's fought hasn't he?

I hope both Randy and Nog put on a good show - it's just a shame that no matter what happens, people will be saying one or the other is washed up.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Village Peasant said:


> I would agree that perhaps Randy's chin is not as good as it used to be. Mind you, his chin was probably in its prime when he was a fair bit younger - not when he was supposedly at his prime, fighting-wise.
> 
> I think in Randy's fight against GG he looked possibly the best he ever has - good takedowns, good boxing, and mostly just how brutal he was in the striking. Granted GG was hurt, but before that happened Randy was looking great.
> 
> ...


Not unless its a dynamic fight. 

If the fight is stopped from a less-than-usual fashion like a weak submission or gnp stoppage that we can all complain about then I'd say yeah, that fighter is washed up.

And I believe they both should consider retirement.


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

102 on paper is absolutely crazy...

Every fight looks great up and down. This is what a full complete card should always look like when there is no title fight main event.

Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira[1] 
Light Heavyweight bout: Keith Jardine vs. Thiago Silva[2] 
Middleweight bout: Nate Marquardt vs. Demian Maia[3][4] 
Light Heavyweight bout: Matt Hamill vs. Brandon Vera[5] 
Middleweight bout: Chris Leben vs. Jake Rosholt[6] 
Heavyweight bout: Junior dos Santos vs. Justin McCully[7] 
Middleweight bout: James Irvin vs. Wilson Gouveia[8] 
Middleweight bout: Mark Munoz vs. Nick Catone[9] 
Lightweight bout: Evan Dunham vs. Matt Veach[10] 
Light Heavyweight Bout: Kyle Kingsbury vs. TBA [11]


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

This card = AMAZING, almost every fight on this card is a "wow, what is going to happen?!?!" type of fight. There are quite of a few of my favorite fighters on this card and they are all matched up against someone who has the tools to beat them. I hope to see an amazing fight between Nog and Couture, but I have a feeling that most of the other fights will be better, even ones that seem like they will be prelim.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

^ Yeah man, thats a good observation saying the opponents have what it takes to beat the other guy.

I like Jardine vs Silva, Gouveia vs Irvin, the main event, Leben's return (lets see how he works when hes not on roids) and Marquardt vs Maia = sex for your eyes.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow this card is gonna be dynamite! Great main card and interesting undercard. Most fights are really tough to pick. 

UFC 101 looks amazing too with Penn/Florian and Anderson/Griffin as main events. 

I wish we always had cards like that


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Picks for this card? Randy and Big Nog seems impossible to predict...i would probably make Nog the favorite but wouldn't be surprised if Randy pulls it out.

Marquardt/Maia will be awesome. I'm a huge Maia supporter but Marquardt looks like a killer in the octagon these days - so versatile. And he's friggin' massive for a middleweight. I'd still bet on Maia but it will be close.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow this really makes up for the lack of marquee-named talent on UFC95.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man i Really Hope that Junior Dos Santos fight is on the card. i got a feeling he's going to be a contender real soon. But two great Cards in a row


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Randy by decision! but I pray for a Nog submission.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Heavyweight bout: *Randy Couture *vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira
Light Heavyweight bout: *Keith Jardine *vs. Thiago Silva 
Middleweight bout: *Nate Marquardt *vs. Demian Maia 
Light Heavyweight bout: Matt Hamill vs. Brandon Vera *Don't care, hate both of these guys.*
Middleweight bout: *Chris Leben* vs. Jake Rosholt

Unfortuantly i'm not familiar with most of the undercard.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fightersonlymagazine.co.uk interview with Nogueira: 




> Antonio Rodrigo “Minatauro” Nogueira (31-5-1) attended the World Fighting Combat last Friday at Quality Hotel, Niteroi-RJ. Brasil Combate reporter Carla Krys talked to the UFC heavyweight, who has started his training camp for a fight with veteran Randy Couture at UFC 102.
> 
> Brasil Combate: Minatauro, how’s your training to fight Randy Couture going on?
> 
> ...


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

i am a big Couture fan, but this should be on SPIKE, along with UFC 99. Too many PPVs.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Nate and Keith and Couture (not surprised) and Big Nog fighting in Portland Oregon... my city... I'm going to cry one sec..


ahu hu huuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Threnody (May 18, 2009)

Amazing card I pick nogueira thiago and Maia


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Is anyone else really excited for Maia/Marquardt this just seems like such a great clash of styles but gotta root for Marquardt I have been a fan of Marquardt since I started watching UFC.Maia/Marquardt and Nogueria/Couture those are two great fights cant wait


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Is anyone else really excited for Maia/Marquardt this just seems like such a great clash of styles but gotta root for Marquardt I have been a fan of Marquardt since I started watching UFC.Maia/Marquardt and Nogueria/Couture those are two great fights cant wait


can't deside who i want to win between marq and maia, i love them both, and i can't wait for this fight, don't know how its gonna end.....think marquardt is the 2nd best guy in wieght class though, but this is a unique matchup for him, i'm not sure.


----------



## mmafreak33 (May 26, 2009)

ufc4me said:


> randy really need to retire. he is past his best, and the match up will show just how past his best he is


randy will destroy the big nog man. after seeing mir knock him down 3 times easy i think nog past his best to many hard battles in pride. :bye02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Randy wins......:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm loving UFC 100, 101, and 102... I think just about all 15 of my tops in each weight class is competeting. I'm glad to see Leben back, but the fight I'm most excited about is probably Silva/Jardine, and Hammil/Vera.
Great Card!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty good card. 

Randy/Nog is a dream matchup though would have liked to see it 18 months ago. 

Maia/Marquardt winner will probably fight Hendo/Bisping for shot at the #1 Contender spot. 

Jardine/Thiago should be a war.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

What a stacked card! WAR RANDY!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Nog... please win. I'll cry if you lose, or something. If you win, I'll probably cry as well...

Maia... please prove me right:thumbsup:


----------



## miguelclass (Aug 17, 2008)

This is a great card. Hopefully Nog can come at 100% so it can actually be a good fight. Randy looked a lot better in his last fight than Nog did. And Maia/Marquardt is awesome. I hope Maia wins though because even though Nate has gotten a lot better, I don't really want to see him fight Anderson again. Regardless, the winner of Maia/Marquardt should get a title shot and then, the winner of Bisbing/Henderson should fight Okami for a title shot. That would add an interesting little tournament for the UFC's middleweight division.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

My biggest interest here is Jardine vs Silva and Hamill vs Vera.


----------



## FaBiSeNsEi (Jan 14, 2008)

great card


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's official.



> Jun-15-2009
> 
> *UFC 102: COUTURE VS. NOGUEIRA
> HEAVYWEIGHT LEGENDS TO HEADLINE
> ...


Source: http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=20532

A true battle of legends here, folks. Picking Randy, but rooting for both guys.


----------



## ColaTheory (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's go Randy! He might be getting old, but he still has it in him. Stacked Cards


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

wow this card looks amazing im rooting for Nate the great and for Nog becuz even thow im a fan of randy i just like Nog better for no particular reason


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This event is happening where? OMG PORTLAND?!?! You don't say? This is totally news to me. I didn't already book that whole week off like a month ago.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

My heart is still for Big Nog. Go get 'em.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My vote is for Nog in this fight. I think he has too much for Couture at his age right now. I have a lot of respect for Randy but I just dont think he will win this fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Solid sub guys were Randy's bane in the past, but he hasn't fought one in so long, I'm not sure what to expect.
But I'm not sure what to expect out of Big Nog, either, to be honest.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I expect to see the old Nog. He did look like crap against Mir but in bis defense he did have a staff infection at the time. The only worry I have is his mental state after being finished for the first time. But I think he will be alright.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I expect to see the old Nog. He did look like crap against Mir but in bis defense he did have a staff infection at the time. The only worry I have is his mental state after being finished for the first time. But I think he will be alright.


Well, he bounced back from being broken by Fedor, so mentally, I'm sure he's fine.
Physically? We'll see...


----------



## BunderlaySilba (Jun 30, 2009)

war NOG!!


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who wishes Nog vs Couture was a 5 rounder? I wish it was around 2 years back 

Oh well, rooting for Nog! Calling it by flying armbar 10 seconds in to the first round.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Randy has been an exciting overachiever in his most recent fights in the UFC: against Lesnar, Gonzaga and Big Tim.

Meanwhile, Nogueira has looked slow to the point of being ponderous and looked completely overwhelmed in the standup game in his fights against Mir, Big Tim, and even against Heath Herring. He was doing nothing against Big Tim until Timmy fell on top of him like a goof and then was submitted in like half a second. 

Randy always puts together a good game plan, and quite frankly, it really doesn't take a lot to figure out a strategy to beat Nogueira at this point: keep it standing, and pick Nog apart. AVOID going to the ground at any cost, unless one is *110% certain *the fight can be finished via ground 'n pound. 

I give the edge to the Captain.


----------



## Jujigatame (Jun 21, 2009)

*Couture v. Nog*

As a BJJ practitioner myself I have always had a strong bias towards Nog just because i believe he is the best Heavyweight submission expert in MMA history. That being said, I think Randy is smart enough not to leave a leg out like Lesnar did for Mir. I think Randy has the wrestling to hold Nog down and maybe pound him out, but I hope Nog can pull it off. At least Nog has an underappreciated boxing game that maybe Couture might forget about


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am actually worried about this. I am unsure of how Nog will show up and therefore I can't make much of a prediction. If Nog is finished again I will hang myself. It ruined me the first time.


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

At this rate Randy is going to be fighting till he's 60. I might do a blog post on this seeing what people think about Randy, Don't get me wrong he's still a good fighter, IMO he should drop down to 205. Too many big fights like brock with huge frames at heavyweight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I see your dad and my dad dookin it out in the ring and randy with his hand held in the end eeeekin out a decision.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else feel weird seeing Couture compete in a 3 round fight...?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else feel weird seeing Couture compete in a 3 round fight...?


 
I think he wins.....:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm predicting Nog wins via getting his ass kicked for 2 rounds then subing Randy out of nowhere.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

osmium said:


> I'm predicting Nog wins via getting his ass kicked for 2 rounds then subing Randy out of nowhere.


That would be some crazy shiet. I hope this goes the distance and pushes them to the limits. Can't wait for this one! Hopefully Randy pulls a rabbit trick out his hat with his takedowns from hell. I also hope Big Nog awes us with his ground work from the heavens. This will be a history making matchup.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Big Nog wins in round 3 by awesomeness.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd venture a guess that Randy Couture is slightly more intelligent than Tim Sylvia. You're right about Nog getting his tookus kicked though. :wink01:



osmium said:


> I'm predicting Nog wins via getting his ass kicked for 2 rounds then subing Randy out of nowhere.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No repeat*

Yeah, I don't think this will be the Mir match all over again!


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

to throw everyone off its gonna be a no contest.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Nogueira's standup while in the UFC has always been alarmingly bad. Gotta go with the Captain here.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Couture vs nog is a good fight between legends of the sport.
Silva by ko
Marquardt by ud
Hammill by ud
Irvin by ko
And couture by ud


----------



## deadwood (Jul 20, 2009)

There are 7 figths that coud be on the main card.that great.

------------------------------------------------------------
www.dvdprostore.com
www.dvdprostore.com
www.dvdprostore.com


----------



## fightlaunch (Jun 18, 2009)

*UFC 102 Ticket Giveaway*

FightLaunch.com is giving away 2 tickets to see UFC 102: Couture vs. Nogueira, live from Rose Gardens in Portland, Oregon on August 29th, 2009. 

In order to win all you need to do is register between July 20th and July 27th Fight Launch - and you will be automatically qualified. 

The side by side tickets are located in section 224: Rose Garden Seating Chart

The winner will be announced on July 28th, and the tickets will be mailed to the winner the week of August 3rd. 

*limited to the first 500 registrants. 1/500 chance of winning.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not going to make it!*

I would love to enter for a chance to win except for the fact that I'll be at college by that time in Missouri!


----------



## MartialArtist_1 (Jul 25, 2009)

i'm waiting to see a very technical fight!!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Technical Fight*

And this definately will be a technical fight!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you guys think NOG will look alot better than he did against MIRr???? I mean movement and striking wise.....

That would validate the theory that the staph had him messed up and that could have had somthing to do with his last loss.....

Its a big fight for NOG and we'll see if he can bounce back...Im leaning towards Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Minatauro is finally healthy, and the Nog that fought Mir was not the Nog that he is. Couture's wrestling against Nog's ju jitsu, the same ju jitsu that gave A Silva his black belt... Minatauro by submission


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I'm looking forward to Maia/Marquardt more than anything else on the card, and that's saying a lot with two legends fighting each other.


I agree, this fight will answer alot of questions (for me) Nate's preformance will tell me what I want to know.
Randy at 90% is still better than many at 100%..IMO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sterl said:


> Minatauro is finally healthy, and the Nog that fought Mir was not the Nog that he is. Couture's wrestling against Nog's ju jitsu, the same ju jitsu that gave A Silva his black belt... Minatauro by submission


 
So giving anderson his black belt stops father time and ensures that randy will be beat....

Care to bet????


Cuz I see Randy putting a perfect gameplan together and winning the fight.......:thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anybody else thinks its utterly stupid that Leben is on the main card after a loss, and a failed drug test.....and Gouveia is on the prelims?

I mean yeah he lost his last fight too but it was a war against Marquardt and at least he was clean for that fight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Alot of fans are in love with Leben though, more so than Wilson, and White loves his money.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rygu said:


> Does anybody else thinks its utterly stupid that Leben is on the main card after a loss, and a failed drug test.....and Gouveia is on the prelims?
> 
> I mean yeah he lost his last fight too but it was a war against Marquardt and at least he was clean for that fight.


 
These are the PPV's the UFC does that I hate because Dana knows the card isnt stacked but they will sell the hell out of it like it is.....


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

im really impressed here . much better card than i first realized . got three fights on there that could headline or co - main most cards ...kind ufc 92 esque ....couture by u.descision , thiago silva gets back to being a serial killer and beats a game jardine in a third round ko , my man marquardt by stoppage due to strikes early in round 3 (and the maia fanclub all drink the cyinide kool aid and float away to the promised land ). hell of a card . :thumb02:


----------



## bebe (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel so unamerican..... Lets Go NOG!!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Just rename the title USA VS. BRAZIL.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Thing is, Nogueira's gonna have trouble taking Randy down. If Couture beats him up in the clinch and tires him out, we may see it go to the ground in the third for one of Randy's vintage late-round TKO's, or at least a decision.
I think Couture has learned from his submission losses, and he'll come in looking to keep things standing until he has battered Nog a bit.
Big Nog will need a really solid game plan of his own if he hopes to win this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Game Plan*

Big Nog needs to work on his boxing and when the oppurtunity comes he needs to take the fight to the ground!


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

rygu said:


> Does anybody else thinks its utterly stupid that Leben is on the main card after a loss, and a failed drug test.....and Gouveia is on the prelims?
> 
> I mean yeah he lost his last fight too but it was a war against Marquardt and at least he was clean for that fight.


i agree 100% with u:thumbsup: why reward a person who was caught cheating


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stacked Cards*

Sometimes a fight card will be so stacked that some of the fighters who should be on the main card have to take a step back!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Sometimes a fight card will be so stacked that some of the fighters who should be on the main card have to take a step back!


eg, Jon Jones and Mark Coleman at 100.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Coleman*

Yeah that is a very good example!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Armbar*

I could definately see him winning by armbar!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Is anyone else as hyped for Thiago Silva vs Keith Jardine as Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Randy Couture, if not more? I'm sure Thiago will absolutely demolish Keith with his heavy hands, just like Houston Alexander. Maybe Jardine's gumshield will land a mile away like it did in the Alexander fight? This is a potential Fight of the Night right here.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> Is anyone else as hyped for Thiago Silva vs Keith Jardine as Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Randy Couture, if not more? I'm sure Thiago will absolutely demolish Keith with his heavy hands, just like Houston Alexander. Maybe Jardine's gumshield will land a mile away like it did in the Alexander fight? This is a potential Fight of the Night right here.


Actually for me while I like seeing two great Vets go at it.. the rest of the card looks awesome as well.. You could drop Randy and Nog and its still an incredible card..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Card*

Yeah I have noticed that the card has alot of good fighters. I would've wanted to see the original Vera versus Hamill fight though. Too bad Hamill got injured!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

As much as I'm excited for Wilson Gouveia vs. James Irvin, I really wish that it was Leben vs. Irvin or Gouveia since they want Leben on the main card so bad. It would be nice to see him welcomed back in a serious KO matchup, rather than in somewhat of a momentum fight. (Not taking anything away from Rosholt, I just think if Leben IS going to be on the main card, then he should be against an established threat) 

Edit: I'm being stupid, Leben lost to Bisping, and if Bisping isn't top level, then Leben should fight the appropriate guys I know, I know. Good for him, I'm looking forward to seeing him fight anyway.
I'm looking forward to 102 and 103 like never before. We're into a sweet era of the UFC.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

and the winners are 

Randy 
Keith 
chris 
Nate

and

Kriyztof


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

if leben and irvin win I would love to see them fight in the future


Or if they lose


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Leban VS Irvin*

Oh yeah, Irvin dropped to middleweight didn't he?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i got a feeling that couture is gonna get subbed by Nogueira. 
besides that its a pretty good card


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submission*

Yeah I can see that happening. Speaking of Couture, I was at his gym earlier this week!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

*Gouveia is out.*

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Exclusive:-Wilson-Gouveia-Injured-Out-Of-UFC-102-Bout.html



> A back injury will force Wilson Gouveia off of UFC 102 on August 29th. MMANews.com confirmed the injury with the American Top Team middleweights marketing team, Method MMA Marketing.
> 
> Originally set to face James Irvin on the card, an injury forced Irvin out and The Ultimate Figher 3 finalist Ed Herman stepped up to fill in for him. Now with Gouviea out, Herman finds himself without an opponent after filling in for the injured Irvin. Gouveia contacted the UFC earlier today to inform them of the injury but no word on whether they will find a replacement to fight Herman or if the fight will be removed from the card completly.
> 
> ...


Well, that sweet fight fell apart completely.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Couture has been susceptible to getting submitted in the past, so I can see that happening in this fight. That or he controls Nog on the ground and in the clinch for a decision victory.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ufc 102...*

...I think if Randy works his striking, he has a good chance of catching Nogueira and finishing him like Mir did. Nog's chin isn't what it used to be. If Randy gets takendown, he knows Nog is gonna try for the Submission. If Randy can neutralize Nogueira's guard, he'll most likely win.
...I think the Jardine/Silva fight will be more interesting. Jardine impressed me with his fight against Rampage. Thiago is a tough dude with a good chin but I think Keith's unorthodox striking & timing will throw Silva off. As long as Jardine keeps it on the feet, he has a good chance to get the win. Keith is hard to keep down but if Thiago does get him to the ground, it could spell big trouble for The Dean. Silva has some vicious ground & pound along with much better Jiu Jitsu. I think Jardine will pull this off via UD...:thumbsup:

P.S. hmmm...UFC 101...August 8th....UFC 102...August 29th.
I'm getting sick & tired of the UFC double-booking 2 events per month. At 45 bucks a PPV, the never ending greed continues...:thumbsdown:
Glad I have Showtime to watch Strikeforce!


----------



## JohnGalt (Aug 9, 2009)

If Nogueira can hold off Couture long enough on pure striking, I think he's got a chance for a submission. BrutalKO is totally right on the call on Minotauro's jaw, he's not as tough as he used to be, but his flexibility and groundwork are even better.

I'm going for Nogueira in the second round by submission.


----------



## MexHaHaHa (Mar 20, 2009)

Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira
Light Heavyweight bout: Keith Jardine vs. Thiago Silva
Middleweight bout: Chris Leben vs. Jake Rosholt
Middleweight bout: Nate Marquardt vs. Demian Maia
Light Heavyweight bout: Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Brandon Vera

Randy by UD or Nog by Sub.
Jardine or Thiago by Tko.
Leben by KO..please.
Nate by Tko or Maia by Sub.
Vera by Tko..or I'ma cry.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

wtf i made i thread about this before you!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Topic*

This topic, I thought this is the official site thread?


----------



## BustingNecks (Aug 10, 2009)

Randy and Big Nog are two guys I do not want to see fight anymore. It will probably be nothing more than an over~hyped bore fest! Even if it is a great fight which it very well could be. What is accomplished? He (the winner) has been beaten by the best. The fight should not be a main event is all I am saying. 

Big Nog by submission


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope they just stand and trade punches. I'm pulling for Capt. America on this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Big Nog*

I'm pulling for Big Nog cause I believe Randy's time is coming and Big Nob still has some time left!


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

I honestly dont have a clue whos gonna take the main event. my heart says Couture but my brain reminds me of the age difference. F**K it, Randy TKO 2nd round

Jardine by decision

Marquardt vs Maia is the excitment for me: Maia by gullotine 3rd round


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

Kimura_Korey said:


> 102 on paper is absolutely crazy...
> 
> 
> Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira[1]
> ...


I was surprised about James Irvin going down the middle weight. I hope he gets the weight cut down right. I'm always pulling for the guys that can pull off a sub so I'm rooting for Gouveia though.


----------



## rsquared1769 (Aug 12, 2009)

Should be some hood fights. I think Randy will hold Nog down for most of the fight.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

randy beats nog, then moves back down to lhw to give andy a test.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ed Herman vs Aaron Simpson has replace Irvin/Gouveia.


----------



## Hadge (Dec 22, 2008)

Junior dos Santos vs. Justin McCully has got Knockout of the Night written all over it!

Junior in Round 1 - wont even make it past 2 minutes


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Breath said:


> I was surprised about James Irvin going down the middle weight. I hope he gets the weight cut down right. I'm always pulling for the guys that can pull off a sub so I'm rooting for Gouveia though.





Hadge said:


> Junior dos Santos vs. Justin McCully has got Knockout of the Night written all over it!
> 
> Junior in Round 1 - wont even make it past 2 minutes


Uhh, just so you know, Junior Dos Santos vs. McCully has been scrapped at 102 for Dos Santos vs. Cro Cop at 103. 
And Gouvaia vs. Irvin has practically been canceled and replaced by Herman vs. Simpson because both Irvin and gouvaia have been injured.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The Sandman*

Speaking of James Irvin, I don't think he can make the cut cause he was at one point the WEC heavyweight champion!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Make what cut? The weight cut? Didn't you read that he was injured and the fight was scrapped?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Irvin at Middleweight*

I'm wondering if Irvin is going to fight in the future at middleweight and the reason why I'm wondering if he can make the cut because he had to weigh-in a second time against his fight against Silva!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> randy beats nog, then moves back down to lhw to give andy a test.


:confused03:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> :confused03:


:confused05::sarcastic12::confused03::bye02:

See, we can all make useless posts.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> :confused05::sarcastic12::confused03::bye02:
> 
> See, we can all make useless posts.


Yes, because Randy at 46 years of age will drop down and defeat the top LHWs: Lyoto & Anderson and retire as the greatest fighter of all time.

Give me a break. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

See, you can actually make a point. Much better than Emoticons.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> See, you can actually make a point. Much better than Emoticons.


Sometimes emtoicons is all you need to make a point. :cool01:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Nog will catch Randy at some point and probably break his arm by kimura or armbar. Nog's staff infection is far enough in the past now for him to fight like he used to. Couture doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a big fan of "The Natural" but I don't think he will be able to beat Nogueira. I hope he does but I just dont think its going to happen.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

This is going to be a good card. I see Couture getting the best of Nogueria, although I hope I am wrong. I got to be honest, I am not sure about the Jardine/Silva fight. One minute Jardine is up and the next he is down.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't see Nog beating Randy. Gonzaga is huge HW with better striking than Nog and has top tier ground game. Randy destroyed Gonzaga basically. Also Nog isn't exactly known for huge KO power while Randy on the other hand dropped Sylvia with 1 punch. 
Basically I see Randy's wrestling being too good for Nog to handle. He couldn't sub Barnett either and Randy's wrestling (specially on clinch) is better than Barnett's. So Randy pretty much decides where this fight will be fought and if he wants to keep it standing he can bash Nog on clinch just like he bashed Gonzaga.

Randy by TKO or UD.


----------



## . . . . . (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonder if Randy joining the cast of the upcomming E.A. game is gonna effect this at all. I'd hate to see Dana screw over people but I'd hate to see himback down from his previous claims more.

http://kotaku.com/5338562/ea-sports-mma-grabs-randy-couture


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that this was addressed when Randy came back. 

I'd be willing to bet that he is the only UFC fighter with an exemption from this, as Fedor would have had he signed with the UFC.


----------



## KBeddie (Aug 17, 2009)

wow Couture FTW he's old but still loves to fight


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

. . . . . said:


> http://kotaku.com/5338562/ea-sports-mma-grabs-randy-couture


Spotted this on the article:

"Couture (pictured with EA Sports boss Peter Moore above) joins Fedor Emelianenko, announced earlier as a headline athlete. Other named fighters include *Gegard Mousasi of the U.S.* and Renato Sobral of Brazil."

FAIL!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am scared for this fight

I love Nog but Randy seems like a bad match up for him.

Someone said before Gonzaga has better stand up then Nog but I disagree. Gonzaga KOed Cro Cop but Nogueira's boxing is solid but depends how he shows up. His boxing hasn't been great in the UFC thus far, even still I think Randy's is obviously better.

If it goes to the ground I defiantly see Nogueira winning, that is Randy's weakest point IMO and obviously Nogueira's strongest.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

Marquardt and Maia should be good but i think marquardt will take it and he is the one guy at 185 who can beat silva in my mind


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Brandon Vera is the match im lookin forward to the most


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Head: Couture

Heart: Nogueira


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Staph infection and a injured knee what kind of bad luck is that? I think this fight is nog's to win or lose.

Also I think the calls for nog to retire are a little early, at 33 he has time to come back from a few losses.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope the Natural wins but I just don't see Minotauro losing this one. Sucks but what can ya do.


----------



## rancho99 (Aug 25, 2009)

nog to beat randy by submission. coutures hand speed is what can really dictate the fight. if couture feels comfortable standing, i think randy will win. but i am sure nog has been working on his striking and will actually be too big for randy!! a very good fight card i think. vera match up is interesting and maia/ marquadt is definitely gonna be exciting!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rancho99 said:


> nog to beat randy by submission. coutures hand speed is what can really dictate the fight. if couture feels comfortable standing, i think randy will win. but i am sure nog has been working on his striking and will actually be too big for randy!! a very good fight card i think. vera match up is interesting and maia/ marquadt is definitely gonna be exciting!!


yeah maia/marquardt is the match i am most interested in.


----------



## rancho99 (Aug 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> yeah maia/marquardt is the match i am most interested in.


i think maia by submission. but it i do think it can go either way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rancho99 said:


> i think maia by submission. but it i do think it can go either way.


its gonna come down to where the fight takes place. striking is marquardt, grappling is maia. although i think marquardt is the favorite with his wrestling.


----------



## rancho99 (Aug 25, 2009)

thats is very true. it is definitely an interesting match up for maia as nate is a huge 185. however i feel that maia has alternative takedowns to traditional wrestling takedowns (sonnen and quarry), so i am sure the fight will go to the floor at some point. however, sonnen is not as big as nate, and nates striking has improved drastically so really can go either way but i have to go for maia by submission.


----------



## rancho99 (Aug 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> its gonna come down to where the fight takes place. striking is marquardt, grappling is maia. although i think marquardt is the favorite with his wrestling.


thats is very true. it is definitely an interesting match up for maia as nate is a huge 185. however i feel that maia has alternative takedowns to traditional wrestling takedowns (sonnen and quarry), so i am sure the fight will go to the floor at some point. however, sonnen is not as big as nate, and nates striking has improved drastically so really can go either way but i have to go for maia by submission.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> yeah maia/marquardt is the match i am most interested in.


Despite Maia/Mardquart and Nog/Couture the matchup I am most interested in is Silva/Jardine. I have no idea why, obviously Nogueira and then Auriello are the main two I want to watch. I think it will be a fun stand up war.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Amun said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but Randy, though well over a decade older seems the fresher of the two. Nog, god bless him, seems so damn old for being in his early thirties. He's about two years older than me but looks about twenty. Randy on the other hand, well father time seems to have been kinder to him.
> 
> Rooting for Nog, but I think Randy takes it on account of having more gas left in his tank.


i am definitely pulling for nog and if it comes down to who has more heart, nog will take it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

STOKED for tonight, I have to move in the morning, but I'm still staying up to watch this. 

I don't want to make a thread about this because I don't have an internet source, but Dana mentioned on a Sirius show, that *NIKE* is going to be a *major sponsor* for the UFC and its fighters in the near future after 102. *Pretty huge news*, but no idea if we've talked about that on here yet.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Hopefully this is a night of finishes and not boring decisions.

Can't wait for tonight. 

*WAR MINOTAURO!*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Hopefully this is a night of finishes and not boring decisions.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight.
> 
> *WAR MINOTAURO!*


im pulling for Nog!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im hoping we get to see some of the prelims there are some of the biggest HW's in the UFC on the undercard, Gonzaga and Tucesher are both big boys and there is Duffee debuting and Tim Hague who is the second biggest guy in the UFC (he is bigger than Carwin).


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Wicked fights. Had a mixed bag of everything. Some fast KO's. Hague caught in 7 seconds...That sucks! Maia 21 seconds.  Nate's striking has improved quite a bit. I picked Jardine for the win. I thought his timing would throw Thiago off and Keith could catch him. Opps! I got owned on that one. Another nasty KO loss for Keith. That's 10 opponents finished inside of 1 rd. for Thiago Silva. Silva is a killer.
...Man- is the LHW Division starting to tighten up. The up & coming LHW matches are going to be the best yet. Cool seeing to old dogs stand in the pocket and bang. I thought Randy would catch Nogueria in the stand-up. I swear, Nog is like a zombie that can't be killed. Beat him down, he just keeps coming. Nog's hands haven't looked that good in a long time...:thumbsup:


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

Judoka said:


> Despite Maia/Mardquart and Nog/Couture the matchup I am most interested in is Silva/Jardine. I have no idea why, obviously Nogueira and then Auriello are the main two I want to watch. I think it will be a fun stand up war.


That is very strange, but yeah, it could be an interesting match up.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Snappy said:


> That is very strange, but yeah, it could be an interesting match up.


Well it was a decent matchup but Nog Vs Couture turned out to awesome and as a Nog fanboy it was 10000000 times better, I was SO happy.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Let me be the first to say, I think Ed Herman is terrible. That was the sloppiest performance I've seen in sometime. It's like he had no control of his legs when he was on his back. And this Simpson dude looked like an animal.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Well it was a decent matchup but Nog Vs Couture turned out to awesome and as a Nog fanboy it was 10000000 times better, I was SO happy.


...Yeah man, Nogueria is one of MMA's greatest. Hall of Fame fighter for certain. I was often so amazed at his recooperative abilities after taking some mindblowing shots. His trilogy with Fedor is one of the best. Big Nog was nearly unstoppable in Pride.


----------

